# Doflamingo Vs Mihawk



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 13, 2015)

Contestants; -Doflamingo- and -Mihawk-

Distance; 50 meters

Location; DressRosa

Intel; both Doflamingo and Mihawk don't know of each others' abilities in depth.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk should win due to much greater hype/portrayal.
Mid diff sounds good enough like most admirals would need against him.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk wins with Mid diff at best. Pretty sure he's got the speed and agility to avoid getting caught by parasite even without any knowledge of Doflamingo's abilities to a full extent.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 13, 2015)

Stalemate, or Doffy high-extreme diffs. Just because I believe Mihawk is highly overrated, not that Doffy is awesome.


----------



## Ajin (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk has no feats to put him above Doflamingo, he has somehow better hype and that's all. Doflamingo shown better strength, speed, durability, haki, range, DC and versatility, but most important he has hax DF and his opponent doesn't have knowledge about his capability. There is plenty ways for Doflamingo to win this. 

Of course not in OPBD. 

So why even bother to make threads like this? We all know there is only one correct answer  in this section about outcome of this duel, and feats doesn't matter.


----------



## felixng2008 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol WSS is easily better than Doffy. Yes Mihawk has worse feats but his hype is far greater.

WSS in a world with many top tiers/high tiers that use swords.
Likely end game opponent for Zoro.
Used to have legendary duels with Shanks regularly. Then loss interest when he loss his arm.

Mid difficulty for Mihawk imo and I actually like Doffy a lot and think he is underrated. He just isn't in Mihawk's class or on the same level as the Admirals for that matter. He is a level or two lower. A very low end top tier.


----------



## Ajin (Apr 13, 2015)

But this hype>feats logic is totally unfair for one side. There is literally no way for Doflamingo to prove himself stronger / one the same level as Mihawk if we focus only on the hype. 

Doflamingo showed super speed? Mihawk can do better. 
Doflamingo showed super strength? Mihawk can do better. 
Doflamingo showed super durability? Mihawk can do better. 
And so on. 

Why Mihawk can do better? Because he has greater hype, so it automatically makes him better in everything, rest doesn't matter. It is endless circle and makes threads like this meaningless.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 13, 2015)

Ajin said:


> So why even bother to make threads like this? We all know there is only one correct answer  in this section about outcome of this duel, and feats doesn't matter.



Why am I not allowed to make this thread? You yourself believe that Doflamingo wins, and others believe that Mihawk wins. Therefore, it was reasonable for me to make this thread that has already sparked a debate on who the winner will be between both characters. It's the whole purpose of this section. 

 Thinking that Doflamingo would win against Mihawk is your opinion, but it doesn't mean that it is the only objectively 'correct' opinion. Others have formed their own opinion about why Mihawk would beat Doflamingo. The point of making a thread of pitting two characters to fight against one another is to gauge both of the fighters' abilities to see who'd win and at times it can be very ambiguous on who the winner of the match will be in which many people will vouch for either of the characters and not just for one character. In other words, the answer to this thread wasn't already given. You specify why you think either of these two combatants win against one another.


----------



## mastergimmy (Apr 13, 2015)

I feel as though that all the shichibukai who has gotten a major arc to themselves and actually had the chance to fight, is from weakest to strongest

1. Crocodile
2. Moriah
3. Jinbei
4. Law
5. Doflamingo

It makes sense that Oda leaves the best til last anyway


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk oneshots


----------



## Ruse (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk takes this somewhere around mid diff

Doffy should prove to be a tricky opponent given some of the hax he's displayed but Mihawk will overwhelm him eventually.


----------



## Ajin (Apr 13, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:
			
		

> Why am I not allowed to make this thread? You yourself believe that Doflamingo wins, and others believe that Mihawk wins. Therefore, it was reasonable for me to make this thread that has already sparked a debate on who the winner will be between both characters. It's the whole purpose of this section.



Do whatever threads you want, your will. I just think thread like this doesn't make any sense. We are in OPBD and it is painfully obvious how it will end. Mihawk wins because hype, that's all. Don't expect meaningful discussion, because it would require feats, which Mihawk doesn't have.

But we can keep guessing the future. I can start.

- Mihawk will be killed by Shilliew in one or two next arcs and will end being low top-tier who can be beaten by Doflamingo due to his hax. Summa summarum he will not live up the hype.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 13, 2015)

Ajin said:


> Do whatever threads you want, your will. I just think thread like this doesn't make any sense. We are in OPBD and it is painfully obvious how it will end. Mihawk wins because hype, that's all. Don't expect meaningful discussion, because it would require feats, which Mihawk doesn't have.
> 
> But we can keep guessing the future. I can start.
> 
> - Mihawk will be killed by Shilliew in one-two next arc and ends being low top-tier who can be beaten by Doflamingo due to his hax.



Except, you should have already known that even Featless characters are allowed in the battle-dome and can win against characters who have feats on their side. Whilst Mihawk is lacking in feats in comparison to Doflamingo who's the star villain of the current Arc, DressRosa, who's shown an abundance of feats, Mihawk isn't completely lacking in feats, per se. He's got amazing Hype on his side of being someone who matched Shanks in the past, hype of being the WSS and the end opponent of Zoro as well as displaying amazing cutting power during Marine-ford and finally, stalemating Vista (Who should be more or less on par with Doflamingo) whilst in a non-serious state. By your logic, Doflamingo > Big-mom because she has no feats. The lack of feats from a character does nothing to their overall capabilities against a character with feats but reduce the creativity in thinking up a reasonable conclusion for their fight.

We can't guess the future. It is impossible to expect what will happen without any reasonable evidence or hints from Oda on what will happen to Mihawk. I am not saying it is impossible that he will fight Shilliew, just that it's too early and unreasonable to lament it as a 'fact'


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 13, 2015)

I believe they are both on the same level - one level under the Yonkou - so it will be an extreme difficulty fight either way. Joker turned out to be alot more impressive than i expected him to be though so who knows. 

Voted Joker mainly on a whim.


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk wins mid-diff. Doflamingo is strong but i don?t think he is strong enough to give Mihawk a real though fight.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk with high diff.

Mihawk is only the WSS because he avoids to fight anyone that could defeat him. For example he uses to battle Shanks, but when Shanks aquired admiral level, more or less when he lose his arm, Mihawk started to make excuse to avoid Shanks one shooting him.

Nevertheless he is barely above DD.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 13, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Mihawk is only the WSS because he avoids to fight anyone that could defeat him. For example he uses to battle Shanks, but when Shanks aquired admiral level, more or less when he lose his arm, Mihawk started to make excuse to avoid Shanks one shooting him.



Agreed.

I am pretty sure Mihawk never fought against best of the Wano County Samurai, and Shiryuu of the Rain, and as we see from battle of summit, he never fought against Flower Sword Vista as well.

And as far as I know, his title is best swordsman (which means his skills are best not his haki or physical abilities) , not the strongest one, or not the best duelist...


----------



## Pirao (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk destroys him, just like the admirals would.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Mihawk destroys him, just like the admirals would.



Doffy would give at least low-mid diff to admirals. And Mihawk isn't powerful as admirals, the idea of Vista can take an admiral by his own is out of logic.



Vista was helpless against Admirals when the time Whitebeard's heart stop and Marco, Jozu distracted.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk mid ( mid ) diffs since I put Mihawk around Yonkou level with Akainu and Shanks.


----------



## Magentabeard (Apr 13, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Stalemate, or Doffy high-extreme diffs. Just because I believe Mihawk is highly overrated, not that Doffy is awesome.



LOl you're crazy 

If Doflamingo >= Mihawk, then Luffy (G4) ~ Mihawk so Zoro is already close to Mihawk level which means the series is ending soon correct?
End game characters can't be overrated.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 13, 2015)

Magentabeard said:


> LOl you're crazy
> 
> If Doflamingo >= Mihawk, then Luffy (G4) ~ Mihawk so Zoro is already close to Mihawk level which means the series is ending soon correct?
> End game characters can't be overrated.




You almost got it right, Luffy isn't far from Mihawk, but Zoro is far from Luffy.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 13, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> You almost got it right, Luffy isn't far from Mihawk, but Zoro is far from Luffy.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 13, 2015)

Pirao said:


>


----------



## Pirao (Apr 13, 2015)

I could post Luffy getting owned by CC and Monet, but that would be giving a troll like you more attention than you deserve, so I'll just laugh again


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 13, 2015)

Magentabeard said:


> LOl you're crazy
> 
> If Doflamingo >= Mihawk, then Luffy (G4) ~ Mihawk so Zoro is already close to Mihawk level which means the series is ending soon correct?
> End game characters can't be overrated.



This is only happenning when people just see Zoro Piece, instead of One Piece....

Zoro is underling of Luffy, when do you people will learn that ? Zoro is beating Pica, while Luffy is beating Doflamingo, can't you see the huge difference here ? Can't you see how insignificant Zoro is ?


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 13, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> This is only happenning when people just see Zoro Piece, instead of One Piece....
> 
> Zoro is underling of Luffy, when do you people will learn that ? Zoro is beating Pica, while Luffy is beating Doflamingo, can't you see the huge difference here ? Can't you see how insignificant Zoro is ?



This is the dumbest thing I have read on this forum.

Congratulations.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 13, 2015)

Pirao said:


>


----------



## Dunno (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk takes it lower end of mid diff.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 13, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> This is only happenning when people just see Zoro Piece, instead of One Piece....
> 
> Zoro is underling of Luffy, when do you people will learn that ? Zoro is beating Pica, while Luffy is beating Doflamingo, can't you see the huge difference here ? Can't you see how insignificant Zoro is ?



WTF ???

Luffy beat Lucci extreme diff

Zoro/Sanji beat Kaku/Jyabura mid (high) diff.

Luffy Zoro and Sanji are way closer than Lucci, Kaku and Jyabura or Doffy and the seats ...
....

Doflamingo could solo his own whole family high diff. if he wanted ...

Luffy can't even beat Zoro and Sanji together.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 13, 2015)

Until Mihawk shows Haoshoku imbued haki attacks, this is closer to Doffy.


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk mid(low) diff


----------



## convict (Apr 13, 2015)

How anyone can reasonably say Doflamingo at this point is beyond me. Difficulty is debatable, I would like to think Doflamingo can put up a mid difficulty fight but honestly, you never know. One clean hit is likely all it will take and although Doflamingo has incredible defensive capabilities Mihawk's speed and skill to get around that are very likely to leave us in awe when he shows them.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 13, 2015)

Mihawk wins with around high difficulty at most.  Zoro isn't much weaker than Luffy, so he should surpass Doflamingo within 2-3 Arcs.  That will likely be multiple Arcs before he defeats Mihawk, though.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 13, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Mihawk oneshots




the only acceptable answer


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 14, 2015)

Mihawk no higher than low diff.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 14, 2015)

Has Mihawk ever fought an admiral level character one on one?

In the war for example I only remember him fighting Vista and Croc...


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Has Mihawk ever fought an admiral level character one on one?
> 
> In the war for example I only remember him fighting Vista and Croc...



And pre-time skip Luffy.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 14, 2015)

Ajin said:


> But this hype>feats logic is totally unfair for one side. There is literally no way for Doflamingo to prove himself stronger / one the same level as Mihawk if we focus only on the hype.
> 
> Doflamingo showed super speed? Mihawk can do better.
> Doflamingo showed super strength? Mihawk can do better.
> ...



I do find some truth to this.  

It sucks that all of Mihawk's onscreen battles are him defeating fodder.  Anyone can look good in those scenarios.

Going to assume Mihawk wins with high difficulty, maybe mid.  He's not low diffing him and I don't see extreme difficulty unless Doffy pulls out something really hax this fight.

This is of course assuming Parasite doesn't land, although I'm certain Hawk Eyes would be able to see through that attack anyway.


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 14, 2015)

Mihawk wins with high diff


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mihawk defeats Doflamingo with around low difficulty at most. 
His slashes overpower Doffy's offensive strings rather casually, and he also has the uncanny ability to easily track objects with his eyes - similar to Sharingan - so I really can't see any attack hitting him with CoO capabilities added to that.

Doflamingo can't even land a hit on him, let alone win this fight.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 14, 2015)

No one is low diffing DD. >_>


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 14, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> No one is low diffing DD. >_>



Prime Roger
Prime Whitebeard
Prime Garp
Dragon
Shanks
Prime Rayleigh
Mihawk
Old Garp
Marineford Whitebeard (before stab)

I estimate that all of those people can low-diff or stomp Doflamingo.


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2015)

Law basically said Kaido would wreck him and only did Doffy not deny it, he started to express fear at the thought of confronting an aggravated Kaido. So, I don't think it's outlandish to say Kaido can beat Doffy with little trouble.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 14, 2015)

Currently the strongest people (FA Akainu, Shanks, Kaidou, Mihawk... ) could mid ( mid ) diff. DD. 
An average Admiral like Fuji could mid ( high ) diff., Marco high ( low ) diff. etc.

The only one during MF I could see mid ( low-mid ) diff'ing Doffy is Old MF WB.

Prime WB / Roger would mid ( low ) diff.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 14, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Prime Roger
> Prime Whitebeard
> Prime Garp
> Dragon
> ...



No one can stomp or low diff Doffy, stop that nonsense.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 14, 2015)

Trance said:


> Law basically said Kaido would wreck him and only did Doffy not deny it, he started to express fear at the thought of confronting an aggravated Kaido. So, I don't think it's outlandish to say Kaido can beat Doffy with little trouble.



So would pretty much everyone else in the world.

It's a fking yonko...

The entirety of the world was shitting them selves over WB attaching MF. DD kept his composure and laughed his way through it.


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2015)

Because Doffy was on the same side as powerhouses like the Admirals, Garp, Mihawk and Sengoku. Even freaking Moriah found Whitebeard more humorous than terrifying.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 14, 2015)

Trance said:


> Law basically said Kaido would wreck him and only did Doffy not deny it, he started to express fear at the thought of confronting an aggravated Kaido. So, I don't think it's outlandish to say Kaido can beat Doffy with little trouble.



I think Kaidou is weaker than Akainu, though, who defeats Doffy with the lower end of mid-diff in my eyes. Doffy's fear is probably related to the fact that Kaidou w/ whole crew would demolish his own underlings (even with him among them). 

You know, emperors do have allies. We know Kaidou has tons of Zoan users alongside him, as well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 14, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> No one can stomp or low diff Doffy, stop that nonsense.



Your a complete idiot if you think Doflamingo Can give mid diff or above to anyone. Dude is not Admiral level far from it actually.

whitebeard would one shot doflamingo and there is absolutely shit he can do about it.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 14, 2015)

Trance said:


> Because Doffy was on the same side as powerhouses like the Admirals, Garp, Mihawk and Sengoku. Even freaking Moriah found Whitebeard more humorous than terrifying.





King Itachi said:


> I think Kaidou is weaker than Akainu, though, who defeats Doffy with the lower end of mid-diff in my eyes. Doffy's fear is probably related to the fact that Kaidou w/ whole crew would demolish his own underlings (even with him among them).
> 
> You know, emperors do have allies. We know Kaidou has tons of Zoan users alongside him, as well.




Yeah, I think we need to throw a big dose of context into the Doflamingo - Kaido thing.

Doflamingo is casual around Marines because of his "double untouchable" status. He's not afraid of Whitebeard in the context of a massive battle where he's not even a target. He didn't seem to panic much about Aokiji because he knows the guy, Aokiji is hardly a determined bloodlusted killer (Doflamingo still got out of there asap, but he knew he wasn't going to be hunted down).

The thing with Kaido is that he'd be someone who kills and he'd have solid motivation to hunt Doflamingo down.

The Admirals, vagabond Aokiji, Whitebeard, Shanks, whoever, none of them were going to chase Doflamingo to Dressrossa and hit him there, bringing along a whole army. Kaido will, if he gets screwed in the Smile business.
It's not about individual strength, it's about the situation. Even Roger is no threat to me if he has no good reason to want me dead.

Doflamingo would be equally worried if he got a call from Akainu saying he's coming for his head with the entire Marine force because the Gorosei gave the OK, or a letter from Whitebeard saying he killed his nakama so he's going there with the entire allied fleet to smash his face.
But those guys aren't after him, Kaido might.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Your a complete idiot if you think Doflamingo Can give mid diff or above to anyone. Dude is not Admiral level far from it actually.
> 
> whitebeard would one shot doflamingo and there is absolutely shit he can do about it.




sadly ironic that this is coming from a poster with "Donquixote Doflamingo" name


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 14, 2015)

Characters are not powerlevels bro. Some people like characters for other things, and don't think their favorite has to be the strongest to feel justified for being his fan.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 14, 2015)

Doflamingo is fucking disgusting garbage compared to mighty Mihawk.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> Characters are not powerlevels bro. Some people like characters for other things, and don't think their favorite has to be the strongest to feel justified for being his fan.



agreed but the downplay is severe for DD

none of the admirals are going to low diff him


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah I agree, actually for someone who runs into Admirals so often he'd already have been beat if he was so weak. The guy can't make a corner without running into an Admiral.


----------



## SacredX (Apr 14, 2015)

Unless a god-like character appears EoS, no one is low diffing Doflamingo.  That's a completely ridiculous notion.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 14, 2015)

lol said:


> Doflamingo is fucking disgusting garbage compared to mighty Mihawk.



I think you're on to something bro 

Mihawk is a swordsman

swords > strings

Mihawk is probably the only top tier who can 1shot DD (the others use blunt attacks so mid to high diff)


----------



## Intus Legere (Apr 14, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> whitebeard would one shot doflamingo and there is absolutely shit he can do about it.



People use to tag Teach at Doflamingo's level. Teach wasn't one-shot. Before someone says that Teach has some great resilience feats, so does Doflamingo, with makeshift regeneration powers to make it even better.

It's obvious that Mihawk wins, Doflamingo isn't exactly on his level, but it shouldn't be as one sided as some seem to think. Doflamingo has good stats, good haki, and a fruit that enables him to toy with opponents stronger than himself.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Apr 14, 2015)

When Haki comes into the equation, the offensive factor and hax of Doffy's fruit are completely nullified. 
Mihawk's Haki is just on another level.

Really no comparison between the two


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 14, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> I think you're on to something bro
> 
> Mihawk is a swordsman
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 14, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Your a complete idiot if you think Doflamingo Can give mid diff or above to anyone. Dude is not Admiral level far from it actually.
> 
> whitebeard would one shot doflamingo and there is absolutely shit he can do about it.



You talk as if everything WB has to offer is better than anything Law has to offer. No. Just because Law isn't top tier, that doesn't mean Law doesn't have stuff that on par with the stuff top tier people can do, damage wise. Gamma Knife is arguably one of the strongest techniques we've seen in the Manga so far. It's not flashy, but it doesn't mean it doesn't have the same affect on people. Doflamingo is a monster. And he is not far from admiral level, and if you think he is, then I don't know what's the whole point of Luffy using gear 4. The introduction of G2 and G3 was for a set of new opponents, Lucci and people as strong as him. The introduction of G4 is for a set of new opponents, Doffy and up. Luffy can already beat people like Trebol and Chinjao without much effort. He's struggling with Doffy for a reason. Doffy is really strong and would give any admiral a mid-high difficulty fight.


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> I think Kaidou is weaker than Akainu, though, who defeats Doffy with the lower end of mid-diff in my eyes. Doffy's fear is probably related to the fact that Kaidou w/ whole crew would demolish his own underlings (even with him among them).
> 
> You know, emperors do have allies. We know Kaidou has tons of Zoan users alongside him, as well.



I'd say Kaido and Akainu would beat Doffy with right between low and mid difficulty, which still equates to being able to defeat Doffy without much trouble, IMO at least.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 15, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> You talk as if everything WB has to offer is better than anything Law has to offer. No. Just because Law isn't top tier, that doesn't mean Law doesn't have stuff that on par with the stuff top tier people can do, damage wise. Gamma Knife is arguably one of the strongest techniques we've seen in the Manga so far. It's not flashy, but it doesn't mean it doesn't have the same affect on people. Doflamingo is a monster. And he is not far from admiral level, and if you think he is, then I don't know what's the whole point of Luffy using gear 4. The introduction of G2 and G3 was for a set of new opponents, Lucci and people as strong as him. The introduction of G4 is for a set of new opponents, Doffy and up. Luffy can already beat people like Trebol and Chinjao without much effort. He's struggling with Doffy for a reason. Doffy is really strong and would give any admiral a mid-high difficulty fight.



WB would bitch slap law with his dick so not sure how law matters. Law is hax and got a free shot off on doflamingo so yea he fucked him up much weaker charcters then Law can do the same. Give Croc a free hit and he will turn you into a 1000 year old mummy, croc is still fodder. 

I don't see how you translating luffy using gear 4 to such levels. He needs it cause DD is to much for him, but luffy himself is still a noob as DD himself said. 

Call me when doflamingo can take two quakes from Whitebeard get back up. Fodderize jinbei\iva, and then go on to take on a Yonkou crew full force. Until then he would be lucky to give a admiral mid diff, and in case you forgot. Roger>Old Whitebeard>Akainu>OtherAdmirals.  So how you get no one can low diff doflamingo is beyond me. Literally what is doflamingo going to do when up,against someone like prime garp? Cut him with his little strings that Law can block ? Kick him in the face with those kicks that barley effect luffy? . hell doflamingo considers luffy fast...what happens when garp comes at his ass with fists that can easily reshape Prime chinjaos head.

Also if DD was so strong he would not shit his pants at the thought of kaidou. Were the whitebeard pirates scared of the marines (no). Did you see Akainu shaking with fear when whitebeard charged towards them. Was Vista pale when marco told him to go fight mihawk...nah because top tiers don't get scared of shit thats why they are top tiers. DD might and I stress might be able to give mid diff to some top tiers. But the top ones eat him alive. Only people that can't be low diff are Mid top tiers. So your going to need to be like Rayleigh\Marco and Above. DD is sure as hell not the Dark king or whitebeard number 2.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2015)

Uh, I guarantee Dofla would much rather take a Gamma Knife over a quake


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 15, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also if DD was so strong he would not shit his pants at the thought of kaidou. Were the whitebeard pirates scared of the marines (no). Did you see Akainu shaking with fear when whitebeard charged towards them. Was Vista pale when marco told him to go fight mihawk...nah because top tiers don't get scared of shit thats why they are top tiers. DD might and I stress might be able to give mid diff to some top tiers. But the top ones eat him alive. Only people that can't be low diff are Mid top tiers. So your going to need to be like Rayleigh\Marco and Above. DD is sure as hell not the Dark king or whitebeard number 2.



Ya cuz Doflamingo was so scared of Aokiji that tried to kill his buddy right in front of him .


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 15, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Call me when doflamingo can take two quakes from Whitebeard get back up. Fodderize jinbei\iva, and then go on to take on a Yonkou crew full force. .



What do you mean by full force ? Ace, Jozu, Thatch'i wasn't there. And same with their captain Whitebeard.

And I already explained that Sakazuki wasn't fighting alone, which would be ridiculous, considering that how marines outnumbered pirates in that fight.


----------



## Randal (Apr 16, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> You talk as if everything WB has to offer is better than anything Law has to offer. No. Just because Law isn't top tier, that doesn't mean Law doesn't have stuff that on par with the stuff top tier people can do, damage wise. Gamma Knife is arguably one of the strongest techniques we've seen in the Manga so far. It's not flashy, but it doesn't mean it doesn't have the same affect on people. Doflamingo is a monster. And he is not far from admiral level, and if you think he is, then I don't know what's the whole point of Luffy using gear 4. The introduction of G2 and G3 was for a set of new opponents, Lucci and people as strong as him. The introduction of G4 is for a set of new opponents, Doffy and up. Luffy can already beat people like Trebol and Chinjao without much effort. He's struggling with Doffy for a reason. Doffy is really strong and would give any admiral a mid-high difficulty fight.



This was painful to read. First, yes law is not top tier, and for that exact reason he really doesn't have any attributes on par with those considered top class, he isn't stronger, he isn't faster, he hasn't got greater technique, his haki isn't more developed. They're in different leagues for a reason.

Second, the comment about Gamma knife being one of the strongest technique *we've* seen so far? No no no, speak for yourself. For starters gamma knife was a surprise attack that doflamingo took off guard, this is the only way Law was able to get a clean hit on doflamingo, law is a smart character, and gamma knife was a smart move, but calling it one of the strongest moves so far? Nah. I've seen *stronger* techniques from *stronger* characters.

Third, doflamingo is no where near admiral level, just like luffy is no where near admiral level (luffy, you know, the guy that's gonna kick his ass in this arc). There is absolutely no connection between luffy using gear 4 and the claim that doflamingo is near admiral level. He's using gear 4 because he clearly has to in order to defeat doflamingo. Doflmaingo would be no trouble for any serious admiral.




Jossaff said:


> Ya cuz Doflamingo was so scared of Aokiji that tried to kill his buddy right in front of him .



I think people misunderstand why doflamingo isn't afraid of aokiji, or laughing in WB's face, or smirking at shanks arrival at marineford, but is petrified of Kaido. The difference is simple, Kaido is out for doflamingo's blood if things go south.

Shanks or WB don't care if doflamingo wants to laugh in their face, because at the end of the day who the heck is he (he isn't anyone threatening to them that for sure), plus they had more important things to deal with at the time. Was Aokiji's intentions to murder doflamingo or to stop him from killing smoker? Aokiji had his hands in his pockets the whole time, it didn't look like he was ready to fight someone to me, never mind kill. The fact that he let doflamingo walk past him clearly shows his intentions were to stop him, not to kill him. And for that reason I don't think doflamingo felt any threat from Aokiji. If Aokiji was out to kill, I think he'd take it a lot more serious lets be honest. In the same way that if WB or shanks were to go after him, he'd be showing up to church more often.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 16, 2015)

Randal said:


> I think people misunderstand why doflamingo isn't afraid of aokiji, or laughing in WB's face, or smirking at shanks arrival at marineford, but is petrified of Kaido. The difference is simple, Kaido is out for doflamingo's blood if things go south.
> 
> Shanks or WB don't care if doflamingo wants to laugh in their face, because at the end of the day *who the heck is he* (he isn't anyone threatening to them that for sure), plus they had more important things to deal with at the time. Was Aokiji's intentions to murder doflamingo or to stop him from killing smoker? Aokiji had his hands in his pockets the whole time, it didn't look like he was ready to fight someone to me, never mind kill. The fact that he let doflamingo walk past him clearly shows his intentions were to stop him, not to kill him. And for that reason I don't think doflamingo felt any threat from Aokiji. If Aokiji was out to kill, I think he'd take it a lot more serious lets be honest. In the same way that if WB or shanks were to go after him, he'd be showing up to church more often.



He is a shichibukai, a teryuunbuto, the king of Dressrosa, the comercial partner of Kaidou, he has the haki of the conqueror and one of the most haxx DFs.

He is also the guy that didn't give a f about Aokiji treating to attack him, the guy that casually stopped Jozu and sit on him, the guy that when pissed didn't hold to kick Fujitora...


----------



## hokageyonkou (Apr 16, 2015)

mihawk low/mid diffs.


----------



## Randal (Apr 16, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> He is a shichibukai, a teryuunbuto, the king of Dressrosa, the comercial partner of Kaidou, he has the haki of the conqueror and one of the most haxx DFs.
> 
> He is also the guy that didn't give a f about Aokiji treating to attack him, the guy that casually stopped Jozu and sit on him, the guy that when pissed didn't hold to kick Fujitora...



So? That really doesn't mean much to yonko, do you think WB cared do you think shanks cares? I don't think they do.

Oh lord. Why can he get cocky with fujitora? Because of all the titles you've just named. He wasn't scared of Aokiji? Well I just said that, his intentions weren't to kill, of course he wouldn't give a damn. And he sure as hell gave up fast on killing smoker, if he didn't care he would have continued trying, just like he did when trying to kill law in front of luffy.


----------

